# Costa del Sol Meeting / Get- Together > Revised Date



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Due to some unavailabilities the date for the November get-together has been moved to Sunday, 22nd Nov. It will be at 6:30pm in the Panorama Bar at the Sunset Beach Club in Benalmadena. As usual, look for the with the white hat on it


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Wibs said:


> Due to some unavailabilities the date for the November get-together has been moved to Sunday, 22nd Nov. It will be at 6:30pm in the Panorama Bar at the Sunset Beach Club in Benalmadena. As usual, look for the with the white hat on it


That should be: As usual, look for the *table* with the white hat on it


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Wibs said:


> That should be: As usual, look for the *table* with the white hat on it


Wibs, thanks for changing the date. I'll be able to make it now. Yay! So now everyone should have a good time! arty:


----------



## bgregory01 (Jun 22, 2015)

*Me too!*

I shall be there!

If you're interested in taking days out to some of the sights on the CdS then come to the meeting and we'll see what we can organise.......

Brian


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Reminder: 3 days to go.

Come to the get-together and make some new friends. We don't bite, well, not a first date anyway 

Some of us are planning to go downstairs to the Oasis Resturant afterwards. Ricky Lavazza is on (one of the best cabaret acts on the CdS). Some dancing may be in order and several in the group do modern jive, which is great to participate in or just watch. 

Brian also has some ideas about excursions to thoroughly explore the region.

So be there, you know you want to 

Wibs


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

We had lots of fun on Sunday! Brian and I are going to arrange sightseeing excursions. Brian will do day trips, and I will do museums and galleries of Malaga. So we've decided to name our group CDSSE for the Costa Del Sol Sightseeing Expats. That's really a mouthful, so we agreed to shorten it to Costal Del Sol SExpats.  

We'll continue our monthly meetings at the Sunset Beach Club, where Wibs has learned how to get the best out of the Happy Hour deal!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

We're having our first Malaga museum gathering this weekend at the vintage car museum. After that, we will go to see the Christmas lights in Malaga centre on Calle Larios. In case anyone on the forum wants to go, here's the info:

When: Saturday, December 5
Meeting place: Ticket booth
Time: 4 PM
Price: €5.50-7.50
Where: Museo Automovilistico (automobile museum)
Parking: Free at museum (difficult to find for seeing lights)

More information in Spanish: Museo Automovilístico de Málaga | Conoce el mejor Museo Automovilístico del Mundo y déjate sorprender

More information in English: Automobile Museum Malaga - Museo Automovilistico de Malaga, museums of Malaga, Andalucia, Costa del Sol, Spain

Cheers!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

We had a blast on Saturday. No one from the forum was able to make it, but some of my friends went. Here are pics of the lights in Malaga on Calle Larios. You can click on these pictures to make them bigger....









































Here are some of my favourite cars from the Car Museum...

































Although forum members couldn't make it to the museum on Saturday, we had an impromptu gathering at the Sunset Beach Club on Sunday, complete with happy hour, dinner and dancing. It was a blast. We're becoming good friends. Poor Wibs got snowed on during dinner!


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

any meeting arranged for January?


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

paul44 said:


> any meeting arranged for January?


Not yet, but I suppose now is as good a time as any to arrange one 

I propose Sunday, 17th January, at the Sunset Beach at 6:30pm (several of us go there every Sunday).

If I do not hear to the contrary within a week, I will start a new thread with the date and further details confirmed.

Hope you can attend Paul 

Wibs


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

most likely we are moving to Benalmadena on the 7th


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Paul. I'll be able to make that date. Look forward to meeting you!

Here are clubs all across Andalucia. There are loads of them!

Clubs Costa del Sol, society, clubs and associations Malaga, Cadiz, Cordoba, Granada, Sevilla, Almeria, Jean, Huelva Andalucia, Spain

I'm arranging a gathering in January in Malaga to go on The Big Wheel - the new ferris wheel. I'll post further details here soon.


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Paul. I'll be able to make that date. Look forward to meeting you!
> 
> Here are clubs all across Andalucia. There are loads of them!
> 
> ...


Thanks for this


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You're welcome! I joined one of the clubs, which is really like two clubs - the English Speaking Club of Malaga. They meet Tuesdays and speak English, then Fridays and speak Spanish. The people are so very friendly. I love it!

Brian from this forum is going to be organising day trips, and he said he'll be doing one in January. But he's off to England right now and will post when he gets back. I hope you can join us for that too.  

Happy New Year! arty::whoo:


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

is the 17th a definate?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

paul44 said:


> is the 17th a definate?


Yes. Here's the thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-costa-del-sol-get-together-january-date.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm going to close this one now, since there's a new one for the next meet up


----------

